# What do you think of Mazuri insectivore diet?



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I took one of my boys to the vet this weekend and the vet recommend we try to switch our food to the Mazuri insectivore diet...I had never heard of it, so I looked it up and I was wondering what some of the more experienced breeders and owners thought about it.

http://www.exoticnutrition.com/insec2.html

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> I took one of my boys to the vet this weekend and the vet recommend we try to switch our food to the Mazuri insectivore diet...I had never heard of it, so I looked it up and I was wondering what some of the more experienced breeders and owners thought about it.
> 
> http://www.exoticnutrition.com/insec2.html
> 
> Thanks!


No expert my problem is the first ingredient is byproduct.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

_Guaranteed Analysis Crude protein not less than 28.0% Crude fat not less than 12.0% Crude fiber not more than 13.0% Ash not more than 8.0%

Ingredients *Poultry by-product meal*, poultry meal, ground brown rice, dried beet pulp, *ground wheat*, ground soybean hulls, dehulled soybean meal, *corn flour*, fructose, dried egg product, ground aspen, poultry fat preserved with ethoxyquin, *poultry digest*, powdered cellulose, dried apple pomace, animal fat preserved with BHA, *wheat* germ, dried whey, shrimp meal, fish meal, brewers dried yeast, soybean oil, fish oil, lecithin, phosphoric acid, salt, DL-methionine, taurine, potassium chloride, choline chloride, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite (vitamin K), d-alpha tocopheryl acetate (natural source vitamin E), thiamin mononitrate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (vitamin C), cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), inositol, biotin, vitamin A acetate, folic acid, ethoxyquin (a preservative), riboflavin, cyanocobalamin (vitamin B12), calcium pantothenate, calcium carbonate, nicotinic acid, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, ferrous carbonate, zinc sulfate, cobalt carbonate, sodium selenite._
-------------------------------
You don't want any by-products in the food, corn or wheat. The first ingredient is a by-product and there's hardly any meat in that food. Insectivores eat insects, yet there are no insects in that food. So basically, the food is crap.

What you want in a food is:
High quality cat food
Protein: 30-33%
Fat (under 6 months): 20%
Fat (over 6 months): 10-15%
First ingredient: Real meat (turkey, chicken, duck, lamb, etc.)
Second ingredient: Real meat or meal meal (turkey meal, chicken meal, duck meal, lamb meal, etc.)
No corn, wheat or animal by-products or poultry digest (that's disgusting).

Also, most hedgehogs won't even eat it anyways. If you did a search on the food on here, information would come up about it not being a good food, as this question has already been asked a few times.

EDIT: Also, "ground aspen". I don't know what that is, but it sure doesn't sound good :| .


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Rather more dangerous than corn or by-products, this food also has ethoxyquin, which has been linked to cancer and other health issues. Might want to let the vet know about that, so he stops recommending a bad food.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Those were all my first thoughts as well. I saw the corn and by product and I cringed. I just wanted other people's opinions because the vet wasn't happy that Little Foot was only on Blue Bluffalo cat food and wouldn't eat bugs. I thought I was doing right by him, but now I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Well there is a certain thing in insects that hedgehogs need forget what its called, but other then that I am not sure but that food is pure crap and pretty much a lie


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> Well there is a certain thing in insects that hedgehogs need forget what its called, but other then that I am not sure but that food is pure crap and pretty much a lie


That was my first impression when I looked it up tonight! I was shocked and confused when I read the ingredients. I was thinking... why did she suggest this...this sounds disgusting. So, that is why I posted to ask because I wanted to make sure I wasn't misunderstanding something.

Glad we are all in agreement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > Well there is a certain thing in insects that hedgehogs need forget what its called, but other then that I am not sure but that food is pure crap and pretty much a lie
> ...


Products at a vet and sold are there from their business partners to sell and promote. just like doctors they maybe convinced or otherwise motivated to push certain foods, medicines, or other things in exchange for funding for equipment. I am not saying that's certain it could just be your vet is not that knowledgeable on Hedgehogs.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> Littlefootsmama said:
> 
> 
> > TWCOGAR said:
> ...


I actually drove 7 hours to the exotics vet in Chicago because of their experience with hedgehogs, so I was very shocked when she recommended this food. She said she looked it up in a book, so ehhh...plus she was a little young so maybe her own personal experience wasn't that large. I guess the important thing is she did good helping him with his health now I just have to figure out his diet change on my own lol


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Mazuri, at least the UK one, can be quite good at times, but that diet looks a bit, well as everyone else has already pointed out! Vets likely see exotic, and think 'zoo', or 'lab', most of which get some level of pelleted food (along with some fruit and veg - assuming omnivore, herbivore, insectivore - obviously carnivores are a little different!). Does seem to have a whole lot of additives though :?

I do have this one from exotic nutrition:
http://www.exoticnutrition.com/en483.html

Haven't tried it yet, and only ever planned to try it as a treat (I offer a dish of live mealworms, and a dish of meat, veg and fruit each night - so would swap one of those for a cube of this stuff). No idea how my hog will take it, but it has no added preservatives, ingredients seem fine, nutrients are well within the 'good' range - and it lasts 6 months in the freezer  Thought it'd be worth a shot - the ingredients line-up at least looks 'nicer', ie I know what nearly everything actually is!


----------

